# New Complexity and music theory



## Albert7

Cool beans. For me the development of non-tonal music was important for the early 20th century composition and New Complexity is the music theory developmental break for the latter half.

The adding of complexity is not merely decorative but a true form of deconstruction of what Western music theory is all about. Breaking up measures and bars is quite hard.

Spectralism for me is the other great later half revolution.


----------



## norman bates

complexity is a social construct.









































anyway I don't see any revolution in the notation of very complex dynamics, rhythms, accents and things like that... to reproduce exactly many jazz solos it should be necessary the same degree of precision to reproduce all the little details that constitute the original voice and style of the musician, with the difference that the interpretation of the model would be often much less convincing than the original.


----------



## Che2007

I think if you asked a composer that historians and critics are now calling New Complexitists they wouldn't give a halfpenny-jizz about deconstructing music theory.


----------

